# The universe turned against Hillary. Literally.



## Robert Urbanek (Nov 29, 2019)

I have on several occasions experienced a Level 3 parallel universe, in which each possible observation corresponds to a different universe. At the start of 2016, one such experience doomed Hillary Clinton.

My Korean lady friend had expressed disappointment that her favorite TV show,_ The Good Wife_, was on hiatus for the holidays. On Thursday, December 31, 2015, I received my daily newspaper, which includes the _A&E Source_ section, featuring the TV schedule for the next week. I checked the Sunday listing and found new episodes of _Madam Secretary_ and _The Good Wife _scheduled for 7 and 8 p.m. That evening I informed my friend of the good news.

On Sunday, January 3, 2016, I discovered from spot announcements during a football game that episodes of _Undercover Boss_ and _Limitless_ filled the 7 to 9 p.m. spots on CBS. I rechecked _A&E Source _and found those two shows listed where I had previously seen _Madam Secretary_ and _The Good Wife_ on the same page. The universe had changed; a new year brought a new reality.

The seeming “error” in TV programming was an omen for Hillary Clinton. _Madam Secretary_ and _The Good Wife _are considered by many to be Hollywood’s rosy variations on the life and career of Hillary Clinton as Secretary of State and the long-suffering wife of a philandering politician. Indeed, while recovering from pneumonia during her presidential campaign, Hillary said she was catching up on back episodes of both programs.

Since the pseudo-Hillary episodes were replaced by _Undercover Boss_ and _Limitless_, Hillary was “dropped” from her “schedule” of success and replaced by Donald Trump, the ultimate TV _Boss_ who kept his tax returns _Undercover_ and demonstrated a _Limitless_ capacity to shock and offend his opponents.


----------



## Bo Didleysquat (Nov 29, 2019)

Well that does it, I'm not voting for her now.


----------



## Butch_Coolidge (Nov 29, 2019)

I think she should go underground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro! (Dec 4, 2019)

INCLUDING FROM DONALD TRUMP, PRESUMABLY: Hillary Says She Has Been ‘Deluged’ With Requests to Run for President Again.


----------

